# Riding a Quad On Ice



## Slick Willy (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's a question: you can not legally drive a single person equipped ATV on the ice with more than one person. Can you pull a sled on the ice behind an ATV with a individual in the sled? (assume the rider of the ATV was fully legal with helmet etc.??)

We are questioning this for Ice fishing reasons and we know alot of people are being busted for multiple riders on a single ATV. 

Any responses/answers would be welcomed.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

YES. Riders in a sled or trailer or whatever you tow don't even need a helmet..........

ATV needs an ORV sticker to be on the ice also............


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> YES. Riders in a sled or trailer or whatever you tow don't even need a helmet..........
> 
> ATV needs an ORV sticker to be on the ice also............




In Canada, all must use a helmet (even on a sled or trailer)


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> In Canada, all must use a helmet (even on a sled or trailer)


It only cost $50 to learn that,,pretty cheap schooling :sad::sad: the worst part we were about 4 miles from the truck and told we would get another ticket if we rode back :yikes: cost money to go to school :lol::lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

also a lot of quads have an optional accessory that you can get to where you can ride 2 people on it. . dont remember prices but they are out there


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The big thing in Michigan is the ORV sticker and helmet and eye protection for the driver...............

Outdoor Mike, I haven't heard about that but I kind of question the legality of it in Michigan "IF" the quad isn't a factory built 2 up........gonna have to research that a little.......interesting............


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> also a lot of quads have an optional accessory that you can get to where you can ride 2 people on it. . dont remember prices but they are out there


If the Atv isnt made for riding two-up you will get a ticket. It dosnt matter if you have the add on seat that mounts to your back rack. I learned the hard way last year on LSC.

Carl


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

me and a buddy were told different by a CO on his quad last winter. . the CO never gave us a ticket and just checked ORV sticker and helmets, we asked him to make sure it was legal because i was thinking of getting one for the quad I use in the winter and he told me it was legal to use if it is specifically designed to allow another rider on the ORV.. . thats just what he told us though! and we didnt get a ticket. .


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

ORV's with the optional seat are not considered a two-up machine and therefore illegal. Only the approved manufactured two-up machines are legal. Riding double on a machine not designed to do so compromises the safety of both individuals.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

hmm. . good to know then! like i said we didnt get a ticket even after asking about it but we didnt know. . its amazing sometimes the different answers that come up. .


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

JWICKLUND said:


> ORV's with the optional seat are not considered a two-up machine and therefore illegal. Only the approved manufactured two-up machines are legal. Riding double on a machine not designed to do so compromises the safety of both individuals.


As a CO how do you know which ones are approved for 2 up riding? That has to be tough to keep up on or are they marked in someway so all can tell?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ibthetrout said:


> As a CO how do you know which ones are approved for 2 up riding? That has to be tough to keep up on or are they marked in someway so all can tell?


Most that I saw have two distinct seats.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

ibthetrout said:


> As a CO how do you know which ones are approved for 2 up riding? That has to be tough to keep up on or are they marked in someway so all can tell?


It's not that tough. Pretty obvious for the most part which machines are made for more than one person.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I thought if you were obviously using the quad for ice fishing (pulling a shanty, or had a milk crate on the rack full of gear), you did not need a ORV sticker?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Nope, gotta have one on the ice..........ain't that expensive.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> I thought if you were obviously using the quad for ice fishing (pulling a shanty, or had a milk crate on the rack full of gear), you did not need a ORV sticker?


I believe you may be confusing an ORV sticker with a snowmobile trail permit. On a snowmobile used for ice fishing one does not need a trail permit but the snowmobile still must have a snowmobile registration.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

ibthetrout said:


> As a CO how do you know which ones are approved for 2 up riding? That has to be tough to keep up on or are they marked in someway so all can tell?


Two-up machines just came out within the past couple of years. Most ORV's have several places where it shows a picture of 2 riders with a big circle and an "X" through them. It is also listed on several places on the ORV, usually on the fender someplace.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Boehr. That's exactly what I was thinking of.


----------



## Slick Willy (Mar 3, 2005)

I emailed the DNR and asked this same question: Their answer was:

You need an ORV sticker for operating on ANY frozen parcel of water. Additionally you can pull a sled or a trailer behind an ORV as long as the rider is wearing a helmet. You may not ride two on an ORV unless the ORV is designed by the manufacturer to be capable of carrying 2 passengers. After market equipment is not acceptable and does not comply with the law.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Slick Willy said:


> I emailed the DNR and asked this same question: Their answer was:
> 
> You need an ORV sticker for operating on ANY frozen parcel of water. Additionally you can pull a sled or a trailer behind an ORV as long as the rider is wearing a helmet. You may not ride two on an ORV unless the ORV is designed by the manufacturer to be capable of carrying 2 passengers. After market equipment is not acceptable and does not comply with the law.


Everything you posted is correct except a rider on a trailer or sled being pulled by an ORV is not required by law to wear a helmet, smart to but not required.


----------



## Slick Willy (Mar 3, 2005)

The posting i put on from the dnr was DIRECTLY from the DNR email response line!! They are saying you need to have a helment on while riding on the sled or trailer. quoted verbatium.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> The big thing in Michigan is the ORV sticker and helmet and eye protection for the driver...............


Eye protection?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> Eye protection?


 
Yup supposed to have some type of eye protection..........helmet shield or goggles.............not too long ago I had a nice talk with a CO about my lack of eye protection..............my prescription glasses would "not" work......no ticket for me but just a friendly reminder...


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Slick Willy said:


> The posting i put on from the dnr was DIRECTLY from the DNR email response line!! They are saying you need to have a helment on while riding on the sled or trailer. quoted verbatium.


They are human and have been known to make mistakes. In your case the did. As posted a helmet not required on sled/trailer....



answerguy8 said:


> Eye protection?


Yes, must wear it while on ORV.... From the ORV handbook..
For Operators and Passengers
ORV operators and all passengers must wear a U.S. Department of Transportationapproved crash helmet and protective eyewear or goggles except when the ORV is equipped with an approved roof and the operator and passengers are wearing properly adjusted and fastened safety belts. 

http://www.offroad-ed.com/mi/handbook/required_equipment.htm


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I usually wear one on the ice for added warmth but I don't think you are required by law to wear a helmet on a UTV, like a Mule. maybe because they have seat belts and a roll cage.


----------

